# Calling All Central Coast Brewers



## sama (1/8/12)

As there is not a current homebrew club on the central coast of nsw,and have heard there have been a feww enquiries about such a club from duane at country brewer toukley,I've decided to form the Central Coast Brewers.A club where central Coast brewers can have a yarn and sample each others concoctions!More to follow...As for now,if your interested in participating,post so in this forum.I can then contact you with further info. cheers sama.


----------



## joshuahardie (2/8/12)

sama

consider me interested.

we need to at a bare minimum get some dialog going.

Beers 
Josh


----------



## simplefisherman (2/8/12)

If I can fit it in between severely anti-social work hours, family commitments, and playing with my shiny new 40l pot, gas burner and nylon bag- I'll be there with bells on! 
It would be great to meet up and have a chinwag/ get some pointers with some equally interested (obsessed) brewers; I can see my mates eyes glaze over when I start talking about anything beyond what's in the instruction booklet under the lid...  
So yep, where do I sign?


----------



## thelockupgarage (2/8/12)

I'm always up for a good chat about beer, with a beer in hand of cause. Kevin


----------



## adz1179 (2/8/12)

Sounds good!


----------



## Goldenchild (2/8/12)

I'd also be interested depending on where on the coast the meets would be held.


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/8/12)

sounds good, I am in.


----------



## Bribie G (2/8/12)

Central Coast United Naturalbeer Tragics Society? :icon_drunk:


----------



## sama (2/8/12)

peoples,please see the "contact details" post .cheers contact details


----------



## gambit (2/8/12)

Grand idea, I'm in!


----------



## edschache (2/8/12)

so let me get this straight... BribieG decides to move to the central coast and almost instantly, before he's even moved there, a brew club pops up? Is it too early to print the "Bribie for president" posters? He might change his name so we better give it a week.


----------



## sama (2/8/12)

edschache said:


> so let me get this straight... BribieG decides to move to the central coast and almost instantly, before he's even moved there, a brew club pops up? Is it too early to print the "Bribie for president" posters? He might change his name so we better give it a week.


tarees a good four hours from us


----------



## punkin (2/8/12)

I'd be interested a bit. We have family down that way and visit fairly regularly.

Would be interested in a case swap/keg party if it happened or some such thing. But wouldn't make monthly meetings.


----------



## pmastello (2/8/12)

Keen as mustard


----------



## sama (3/8/12)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=66628


----------



## JakeSm (28/8/12)

Yes im interested. i live in woy woy and have been wondering about a CC Brewers Club.

Cant wait!!


----------



## sama (16/10/12)

A great day had at the weekends meet.Next planned for 16th december to coincide with the case swap.!


----------



## Ninegrain (25/10/13)

Hey I'm keen!

Where and when??


----------



## Goldenchild (27/10/13)

http://centralcoastbrewers.forumotion.com/


----------



## mwil7034 (8/11/13)

Im keen to join fellas, I live in Woy Woy like Jake

Only just getting back into it and have my kegs etc setup. Currently between houses so haven't gone the full keezer setup just yet and still working from extract until I do move.


----------



## Robrock (15/12/13)

Yep for me brand new and keen as .. Cheers I say


----------



## joshuahardie (16/12/13)

As per this thread
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76833-new-years-catchup-swap/

I proposed a meeting on SUnday 12th of Jan.

If any of you new guys who have not been before want to come, can you throw out a RSVP, I want to make sure we get a few people there.


----------

